

AngularJS Interactive Tutorial - davej
http://198.199.117.192/#/step-1

======
sixbrx
This is a nice little tutorial, I like how it gets directly to the point.

I had trouble with the preview for step 2+ though, I couldn't enter any
characters in either field in the form with Firefox 21 on Linux. Worked OK in
Chromium.

I guess that worries me a bit about the angular approach. When the guts are
hidden shouldn't they be extra sure that it works cross browser?

All in all a very compelling tutorial. Please fix the github link so we can
download the code!

------
shiiba
That's great contents. I wearied teaching AngularJS for my friends. Did you
have a plan for set domain and publish this site?

